
Kubernetes state management with Pulumi and Python - maxromanovsky
https://maxromanovsky.me/blog/kubernetes/2020-04-21-pulumi.html
======
cppforlife
hi, i've authored a set of OSS CLIs in this space based on my previous
experiences orchestrating VMs, containers, IaaS resources:

\- [https://get-ytt.io](https://get-ytt.io) (for templating/overlaying)

\- [https://get-kbld.io](https://get-kbld.io) (for image ref updates)

\- [https://get-kapp.io](https://get-kapp.io) (for deploying)

i would be interested to hear your take on comparison with your current pulumi
setup.

i've been somewhat spoiled by using tools above so here are some benefits of
using them that might align with some of your points within your article:

ytt:

\- start with existing YAML configuration and "upgrade inline" with necessary
templating

\- fully sandboxed configuration building with a python-like language (no
accidental dependencies on time, network, disk, etc. like you would experience
with "regular" programming languages)

\- ability to use both templating and overlaying to "shape" configuration data
quickly and reliably.

kbld:

\- adds image references to make deploys more deterministic

kapp:

\- deals with ordering of CRDs, namespaces and other resources in one go

\- works with resources in bulk (tracks them automatically via labels, prunes
them when they are no longer needed etc.)

\- waits for common resources to complete deploy

\- does not store any state except one configmap with generated label (no
complex failure scenarios).

~~~
maxromanovsky
Thanks! Will definitely take a look at them

